# Strawberry Saturday 2-16



## Crawdad Lelis (Dec 28, 2012)

Fished the Ladders for the first time on Saturday. I usually fish Chicken Creek but thought I would try a new spot. Got there at about 6am when it was still dark and started catching fish right as the sun peaked over the mountains. Fishing was great for about two hours and then died around 9am. Caught at least 10 Cutts all 15-19 inches. Not sure if it died because so many people showed up or what but it seems to happen whenever I ice fish Strawberry. Just a few good hours really early on and then its over. I watched other groups and nobody was catching so I left by 10:30. 

I had powerbait and worms on each line and fish only took worms so I switched to just worms eventually. The best was a pink jig with a worm. The ice was at least two feet thick with 6 inches of slush in some spots but slush was frozen in some spots so I found a spot I would not be standing in it. Great day overall and really beautiful.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alrightly, that sure does look like a good day at the berry for sure.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

looks like a great day up there, how deep were you fishing???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you did pretty well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks good u were there early. In that picture it looked like an ice tent city


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great post. Thanks for sharing.  I love strawberry reports.


----------



## Crawdad Lelis (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I was fishing in 15-20 feet sparky.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Your comment about fishing completely dying off after 9AM sounds all too familiar...this seems to be the norm for me when I fish Strawberry. My fishing buddies think I'm crazy when I want to arrive at the lake in the dark, before sunrise....but when we do, we typically catch more fish in the first 1hr than we do all the rest of the day.


----------

